# Popcorn ceiling with asbestos - options?



## MarkusAIC (Apr 4, 2011)

Go over it with a layer of drywall. Unless you already have lots of layers up there, have very small ceiling joists or very long spans the drywall is unlikely to cause any issues for the joists.
This is a common solution for your situation. Fast, easy and relatively cheap. If you are going to do it yourself, rent a drywall hanger from HD when you buy the drywall.
If the ceiling is pretty flat you can get by with 1/4" or 3/8". If the ceiling is pretty wavy, you will need at least 1/2" drywall so it stays flatter. Make sure you screw into joists, not just lath.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree. Another layer....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Drywall will be fastest. Unfortunately when you sell, you will have to disclose you know the asbestos is there. Asbestos is only an issue when airborne though but the fact you have it may still be used as a price negotiating point against you.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Drywall will be fastest. It will look the best. And will come as close to sealing the asbestos in place as you seem willing to do. If you do a drop ceiling the stuff will continue to fall off and could go airborne on you. You do not want your family breathing asbestos.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

And a drop ceiling is not really attractive in a residential living space (basements being the exception and I'd rather do drywall then too if possible).


----------



## 30Five (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback folks! I was leaning in that direction at first, and now I'm definitely going for it. It will be great peace of mind to get it done.

:thumbsup:


----------

